# Insperational Art



## shandril (Oct 1, 2005)

ive heard alot of people on here ask do we know any places the can find insperational art.....i found this site which just has heaps of fantasy art on there amuture and i think some professional (i know very vauge) but if you take the time (if you have it..lol) its really quite interesting..

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art.html?264


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 1, 2005)

shandril, that is just an amazing site!  I could have stayed there for hours, so many beautiful pictures. 
I was very taken with the picture of Elfwood itself, certainly different than what I would have imagined it to be.  
I hope all of our other Chronicles artists visit this site, it certainly is inspirational.


----------



## shandril (Oct 2, 2005)

M'love directed me there....  

Im hoping to entice him here i think he would love this site.......and the wonderful crazy people who inhibit it


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*I am glad you found Elfwood.       
 I have been an avid fan of this site for years!
Although I havnt put up any of my work yet... just cant get round 2 it these days, im 2 busy        !*


----------



## Elyssandrel (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a fan of Elfwood too.
I also like Deviant Art. www.deviantart.com

Hope you get to put some of your art up kye.
Could you post the link or message me if you do?


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 7, 2005)

There are just so many 'art sites' out there to visit, that I am running out of time.

Did find another neat site called Wyverns Library (forgot to take note of site address - sorry).  One brilliant picture entitled 'Watcher' by Warren Christopher Love (handwriting indecipherable there).  Anyway, its a super pic and he also does some gorgeous Fairies full of fine detail.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 9, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> There are just so many 'art sites' out there to visit, that I am running out of time.
> 
> Did find another neat site called Wyverns Library (forgot to take note of site address - sorry). One brilliant picture entitled 'Watcher' by Warren Christopher Love (handwriting indecipherable there). Anyway, its a super pic and he also does some gorgeous Fairies full of fine detail.


Rosemary here is a link to Australia fantasy artists specifcally if you're interested.

http://australianfantasyart.com/fantasyart.html

There's also a link to an Aussie fantasy art ezine, very interesting stuff including an article on the history of fantasy art within Australia.

http://www.fantasyartezine.com/


BTW here's a link to warren love's pics on Elfwood. The Wyverns library is also locted under the Elfwood website shandril posted.

http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/w/c/wclove/wclove.html


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 9, 2005)

Brilliant sites, *thank you very much Gollum*  

Elfwood and The Wyvern Library  I already have on my 'favourites' list, but thanks for the link.

I checked out both of the other links you have given me, the sites on Australian Artists.   I think I shall have to spend a great deal of time there, some of the pictures were amazing.


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 10, 2005)

No problem Rosemary, glad I could be of help, after seeing those sites I just knew it would be something you'ld really like...


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 11, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> No problem Rosemary, glad I could be of help, after seeing those sites I just knew it would be something you'ld really like...



You know me so well 
I won't call you an angel then, it might destroy your image!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 12, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> You know me so well
> I won't call you an angel then, it might destroy your image!!


*Whisper mode on* Good thinking Agent 99...   *Whisper Mode Off*


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 15, 2005)

*Sure Elyssandrel I will! 
I feel a bit embaressed as I have been saying I will post some examples of my work up here ever since I joined Chronicles and still havnt done it (mainly because I have trouble getting the image size adjusted.) 
One day I will learn, we are doing some work on photoshop at college hopefully I will become more enlightened then!*


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 15, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 15, 2005)

That will be terrific Kye!  

BTW have you checked out these two artists?

Simon Dominic  http://www.painterly.co.uk

Matthew Armstrong http://matthewart.com

I thought some of their work was excellent.


----------



## shandril (Nov 20, 2005)

I found a site Kaygaya Digital Painting but it had something on the bottom that said link free so i wasnt sure weather i could or to put the link in here but it is well worth looking at the pictures are beautiful .... 
its easy to find but if you are worried about not being able to understand be game and click freely you might be surprised at the amazing pic that appears on your screen


----------



## shandril (Jan 17, 2006)

okies found another site quite by accident but i thought i would share cause i think the guy is brillient the site is called "Art of Brom"

http://www.tne.net.au/~matt/brom_index.htm

take the time to go through all the pictures i know some are not what youd be looking for but there are .......oh just go have a look...lol


----------



## edott (Jan 20, 2006)

don't know if you have every seen this but it always makes me feel good.
http://www.duirwaighgallery.com/inspiration_trailer.htm


----------



## LadayPrincePyro (Dec 4, 2007)

The site link for the "Art of Brom" was in my bookmarks for a long time, but when I went to visit it today, there's nothing there now. The link is dead. Can anyone find another link for it, or the artist's page with those particular artworks on it?


----------

